# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Kampet verore të vajzave orthodhokse

## Albo

*Kampi i gjimnazisteve Bariu i Mirë në Shën Joan Vladimir*

Edhe këtë vit me bekimin dhe mbështetjen financiare të Fortlumturisë së Tij Kryepiskopit Anastas u zhvillua kampi kombëtar i vajzave në Manastirin e Shën Joan Vladimirit, pranë qytetit të Elbasanit. U bënë plot 8 vjet, që në periudhën qershor - gusht, ky manastir merr tjetër pamje, duke u gjallëruar me mikpritjen e vajzave nga e gjithë Shqipëria, të cilat kalojnë së bashku disa ditë të bukura, si një familje e madhe e krishterë. Për shumicën e atyre që nuk kanë patur asnjëherë një eksperiencë të tillë ky aktivitet do të mbetet gjithnjë i paharrueshëm. 
    Kampi zhvillohet në tre periudha dhe ndarja e periudhave bëhet në bazë në bazë të moshës së vajzave. Kështu kampi i parë (i nxënëseve) ishte për vajzat e moshës 10-14 vjeçe, kampi i dytë (i gjimnazisteve) ishte për vajzat e moshës 14-16 vjeçe dhe kampi i tretë (i studenteve) ishte për moshën 17-28 vjeçe.
     Tema e kampit ishte Doni njëri-tjetrin, si Unë ju desha ju dhe ishin me të vërtetë këto fjalë që vajzat u përpoqën të përjetonin me njëra-tjetrën në 10 ditë të kampit. 
     Kështu në periudhën e dytë, që njihet ndryshe si kampi i gjimnazisteve në 12-22 korrik morën pjesë 120 vajza nga e gjithë Shqipëria, ku 70% e tyre vinin për herë të parë në të. Kuptohet që kampin e përshkoi një ndjenjë gëzimi dhe gjallërie. Programi ishte organizuar në një mënyrë të tillë ku ishin ndërthurur mjaft mirë aktivitetet shpirtërore dhe ato argëtuese. Gjatë gjithë periudhës së kampit vajzave iu dha mundësia të merrnin pjesë në shërbesat kishtare të çdo dite, në mëngjes në shërbesën e Mëngjesores, pasdite në atë të Mbrëmësores, ose të Paraklisit, ose të Akathistit dhe në darkë me shërbesën e Pasdarkës, ose lutjen e Jisuit. Në datë 16 korrik u bë edhe një Agripni. Në ditën e fundit të kampit u krye dhe shërbesa e Pagëzimit për vajzat që ishin të papagëzuara. U pagëzuan 7 vajza të cilat përjetuan momentet më të bukura të jetës së tyre të re.
    Çdo ditë kishte të veçantat e saj, ashtu si edhe aktivitetet e saj, si studimet biblike, aktivitetet sportive, punën e dorës (qëndisje), pastrimin rreth kampit dhe godinave si dhe referatet. Referatet ishin biseda mjaft interesante dhe që ndihmonin në kuptimin si dhe shpjegimin sa më të mirë të temës kryesore të kampit. Folësit ishin të ndryshëm dhe duke shprehur falënderimet tona përmendim disa prej emrave si: At Justini, Vlash Plepi (pedagog në Akademinë Teologjike), atë Andon Merdani (student për teologji në Athinë), Kristina Papas (misionare nga Amerika) dhe atë Luka dhe Fotini Veronis (misionarë nga Amerika, iniciatorë të kampeve verore për vajza). Të gjitha vajzave iu dhuruan bluza të kampit, libri Doni njëri-tjetrin, si Unë ju desha ju, i cili u botua enkas për kampin, libri Dashuria dhe Martesa e Krishterë, broshura Rëndësia e Biblës si dhe librat Jetë Shenjtorësh.
    Dita e Lojërave Olimpike ishte një nga aktivitetet që i dha kampit një atmosferë mjaft të bukur dhe emocionuese. Ishte një ditë vetëm me lojëra, ku në fund grupit që fitoi më tepër pikë iu dha një dhuratë simbolike si kujtim. Një ditë e veçantë iu kushtua edhe bisedës mbi duhanin, informacion ky i dhënë tek vajzat nga dy anëtarë të stafit të zyrës Diakonia Agapes (Shërbimi i Dashurisë). 
    Në programin e aktiviteteve argëtuese u krye edhe Loja e motrës misterioze, që është bërë tashmë një traditë e kampit, në të cilën vajzat ndjejnë një kënaqësi të veçantë të quajnë dhe të trajtojnë motra shoqet e tyre. Kampin e përshëndeti edhe kuarteti i radios Ngjallja, me një koncert të përgatitur enkas. Nata e fundit i mblodhi vajzat rreth zjarrit, ku sipas grupeve patën mundësinë të shprehnin përshtypjet e tyre për kampin dhe të paraqisnin programin e përgatitur për këtë natë.
    Kampistet u larguan nga kampi jo më me dy ose tre vajza nga qyteti i tyre, por me shumë vajza mike dhe motra të krishtera. Një falënderim të veçantë kemi për të gjithë ato që kanë punuar dhe ndihmuar për organizimin e kampit: të gjitha drejtueset e grupeve (studente të Akademisë Teologjike, Shën Vlash), priftëreshën Julita (kuzhiniere), at Viktorin dhe familjen e tij si dhe të gjithë ata që emrat e tyre nuk janë përmendur. Faleminderit për gjithçka!

----------

Irenna (13-02-2014)

----------


## Albo

Me bekimin e Kryepiskopit Anastas dhe me kujdesjen e plotë të Mitropolitit të Korçës, Imzot Joanit u zhvillua në datat 16  23 korrik 2005 kampi veror për vajza, në ambientet e Manastirit të Hirshëm të Shën Joan Prodhromit, në fshatin Voskopojë të Dioqezës së Korçës.
     Tema e kampit ishte Doni njëri - tjetrin si Unë ju desha ju dhe po në këtë kuadër u zhvilluan edhe bisedat shpirtërore si dhe studimet biblike. Në kamp morën pjesë 26 vajza, ku pjesa më e madhe e tyre vinin për herë të parë. Programi ishte i larmishëm dhe përmbante si program fetar ashtu edhe argëtues. Dita fillonte me lutjet e mëngjesit, me ngrënien e mëngjesit si edhe me punët që u caktoheshin të gjitha vajzave të ndara në grupe, për pastrimin dhe mirëmbajtjen e manastirit. Vajzat patën mundësinë që në një ditë ekskursion të vizitonin disa kisha të fshatit Voskopojë dhe të fshatrave përreth. Nuk mund të lemë pa përmendur edhe aktivitetin e punës së dorë, aktivitet ky mjaft i pëlqyer nga të gjitha vajzat dhe që për këtë vit ishte qëndisje dhe punimi i komboskinit. Në mbrëmja zhvilloheshin lojëra dhe programe argëtuese, ku vajzat patën mundësinë të nxirrnin në pah talentet e tyre. 

Në datë 22 korrik kampi u ftua nga shoqata franceze e restaurimit të kishave, të merrte pjesë në ceremoninë e organizuar prej tyre për kishën e Shën Thanasit, të fshatit Voskopojë. Me këtë rast të gjitha vajzat i përshëndetën në shenjë falënderimi organizatorët dhe të ftuarit e këtij aktiviteti me një koncert të shkurtër me këngë të krishtera dhe himne kishtare.

Ditët kaluan shpejt dhe vajzat u përshëndetën me njëra - tjetrën me dashuri dhe dëshirën për tu takuar sërish, pa harruar falënderimet për atë Viktor Konomin, i cili qëndroi në kamp për gjatë gjithë kohës, për kuzhinieret Adriana dhe Nikoleta dhe rojen e kampit xha Ilon si edhe për vajzat drejtuese Eleni Krakulli, Cveta Thanasi, Nikola Sterjo dhe Varvara Boço. Duke falenderuar edhe një herë Kryepiskopin Anastas dhe Mitropolitin tonë Imzot Joanin, pohojmë njëzëri Lavdi Perëndisë për të gjitha bekimet që na fal!

Kampi veror i vajzave
Voskopojë 2005

----------


## Albo

*Kampi i djemve në Voskopojë*

Me bekimin e Mitropolitit të Korçës Hirësisë së Tij Joanit, në Dioqezën e Korçës u zhvillua kampingu rinor i djemve Ngjallja e Krishtit, pranë manastirit të Shën Joan Prodhromit në Voskopojë, kamp, i cili është bërë tashmë traditë dhe financohet nga Zyra Kombëtare e Rinisë të Tiranës në bashkëpunim me Zyrën e Rinisë pranë Mitropolisë së Shenjtë, Korçë.

Ky aktivitet u zhvillua nga data 23 korrik 2005 deri në datën 30 korrik 2005 dhe pati një pjesëmarrje prej 35 djemsh, 28 prej të cilëve ishin kampistë të moshës 13  16 vjeç. Drejtues shpirtëror i kampingut ishte kleriku atë Konstandin Mujo dhe drejtues Mihal Sonellari e Vangjel Qazimllari. Në këtë kamp ndihmuan edhe studentët e Akademisë Teologjike Ngjallja e Krishtit Shën Vlash që i përkasin Dioqezës sonë.

Tema qendrore e këtij kampingu ishte: Krishti në jetën tonë. Temat kryesore, të cilat u zhvilluan ishin të përqendruara në paravolitë e marra nga Ungjilli. Gjithashtu për pjesëmarrësit në kamping u zhvillua një cikël katekizmi, ku u fol mbi Simbolin e Besimit, kreshmën, shenjtorët, ikonat, lutjen dhe misteret.

Në datën 25 korrik ditën e kremtimit të shën Anës, e cila korrespondon me ditën e fronëzimit të Mitropolitit të Korçës Hirësisë së Tij Imzot Joanit, kampistët ndërtuan një kryq dhe e vendosën në një pikë të dukshme në faqen e malit mbi shkëmb, duke e shoqëruar me një litani. Ndërsa në datën 28 korrik Mitropoliti i Korçës vizitoi kampin dhe zhvilloi një bisedë me djemtë kampistë. Gjithashtu në formë pelegrinazhi u zhvillua një ekskursion në fshatin Shipskë në kishën e Shën Nikollës. Po në këtë ditë u zhvillua dhe takimi i fundit rreth zjarrit gjatë të cilit të rinjtë dhanë përshtypjet e tyre për kampin, ku edhe u ndanë dhurata.

Ky kamp mbetet përsëri i preferuar për të rinjtë e Dioqezës së Korçës dhe kontribuon ndjeshëm në rritjen shpirtërore të të rinjve, si edhe plotëson një pjesë të nevojave shpirtërore të rinisë në këtë dioqezë. Më datën 30 korrik kampistët u larguan nga kampi me mbresa shumë të mira. Ndonëse ky kamp ka ende nevojë për përmirësimin e kushteve dhe të ambienteve që i nevojiten një kampi, ishte një kamp i suksesshëm, i cili e arriti qëllimin e tij.

 Mihal Sonellari

----------


## Albo

*Kampi na mësoi si të duam njëri-tjetrin, me dashurinë e Perëndisë*

Tema dhe mesazhi kryesor që përcolli kampi tek të gjitha vajzat pjesëmarrëse ishte: Doni njëri-tjetrin si unë ju desha ju. Ky është urdhërimi i dytë që ka dhënë Perëndia. Dhe ky është pikërisht mësimi më i rëndësishëm që mësuam të gjitha së bashku gjatë 10 ditëve të kampit. Të respektojmë dhe të duam të tjerët me të njëjtën dashuri që Perëndia ka për ne. Ne mësuam të duam tjetrin si veten tonë dhe ti trajtojmë të tjerët me dashuri dhe mirësi. Besoj se ky mësim është më i vlefshëm se të gjitha thesaret e botës.
   Në këtë aktivitet kishte vajza nga shumë qytete të Shqipërisë: nga Korça, Elbasani, Kavaja etj. Përveç faktit se ky kamp ishte një vend ku mund të argëtoheshe me lojëra, të mësoje gjëra të ndryshme dhe interesante ishte edhe një mundësi për të shkëmbyer traditat dhe njohuritë me fëmijë të tjerë të moshës sonë, të cilët banonin në qytete të tjera. Vajzat ishin të ndara në tetë grupe të ndryshme me afërsisht 10 persona secili. Emri i secilit grup kishte të bënte me një nga vlerat që ne duhet te kemi për ti dashur të tjerët me dashurinë e Krishtit. Këto grupe ishin: Mirëkuptimi, Dashuria, Sakrifica, Vigjilenca, Përgjegjësia, Shpresa, Besnikëria, Liria. Çdo grup përfaqësonte edhe një ekip në kampionatin e volejbollit dhe lojrat olimpike që u zhvilluan në kamp.
    Kur arritëm në kamp u gjendëm në një ambient të rrethuar nga pemë dhe lule shumëngjyrëshe. Oborri ishte shumë i madh, i mbushur me gjelbërim dhe aromë të mrekullueshme. Kishte shumë hapësirë ku ne mund të luanim, por veç kësaj ishte edhe një fushë shumë e madhe volejbolli dhe basketbolli, në të cilën zhvilloheshin edhe ndeshjet e kampionatit të volejbollit. Menjëherë pasi arritëm në kamp u ndamë në grupe të ndryshme dhe u futëm në dhomat tona. Gjëja që më bëri më shumë përshtypje ishte fakti se të gjitha vajzat menjëherë krijuan një marrëdhënie shumë të ngrohtë e miqësore. Ato mundoheshin të ndihmonin me sa kishin mundësi shoqet e tyre të sistemoheshin dhe të përshtateshin nëpër dhoma.
    Ambienti ishte i bukur dhe i rehatshëm. Çdo ditë programi ishte i ndryshëm dhe drejtueset mundoheshin të ndërthurnin dhe të gërshetonin aktivitete të ndryshme në mënyrë që vajzat asnjëherë të mos mërziteshin. Çdo mëngjes shkonim në kishë dhe merrnim pjesë në shërbesën e Mëngjesores. Të gjitha vajzat merrnin pjesë në shërbesat e kishës dhe qëndronin përpara ikonave, duke i drejtuar lutjet e tyre Perëndisë për një ditë sa më të mirë. Kisha ishte e rikonstruktuar nga brenda, ndërsa nga jashtë ruante akoma lashtësinë e saj. Mbas Meshës, përpara se të fillonte mëngjesi të gjitha vajzat merrnin pjesë në kohën e meditimit. Ato qëndronin të ndara nga pjesa tjetër e grupit për 15 minuta. Këtë kohë ne ia kushtonin leximit të Biblës, të librave mbi jetën e shenjtorëve ose edhe thjesht një meditimi mbi veprat tona. Kjo hapësirë prej 15 minutash quhej kohë e qetë dhe mbas saj binte kambana për të shkuar në mensë, ku të gjithë së bashku hanim mëngjesin, këndonim këngë të krishtera dhe dëgjonim programin për ditën në vazhdim. 
    Menjëherë mbas ngrënies së mëngjesit fillonte pastrimi rreth kampit. Çdo ditë secili grup kishte për të pastruar një pjesë të caktuar të kampit, në mënyrë që të gjithë të ndihmonim në mbajtjen pastër të mjedisit ku jetonim.
    Drejtueset e aktivitetit menduan të organizonin një punëdore me të cilën vajzat mund të kalonin kohën duke u argëtuar dhe duke mësuar diçka të re. Gjatë punës së dorës, çdo kampisteje i jepeshin mjetet për të qëndisur dhe për 30 minuta në ditë dy misionare nga Amerika, Xhorxha dhe Shannon i ndihmonin ato.
     Kur përfundonte koha kushtuar punës së dorës i vinte koha një aktiviteti tjetër edukues. Ky aktivitet ishte pikërisht studimi biblik. Gjatë kësaj periudhe prej 60 minutash të gjitha pjesëtaret e grupit mblidheshin në dhomën e tyre dhe bashkë me kujdestaren lexonin vargje të ndryshme nga Bibla dhe i diskutonin, duke shkëmbyer mendimet dhe opinionet e tyre. Mbas studimit biblik shtrohej dreka e cila shoqërohej me të qeshura, gëzim dhe çiltërsi. Gjatë drekës gjithmonë këndoheshin këngë të krishtera dhe gjithnjë para fillimit të bukës dhe mbas saj thonim lutjen drejtuar Perëndisë. Kur dreka mbaronte vinte koha e lirë, në të cilën të gjitha vajzat ishin të lira të pushonin, të qëndisnin, të lexonin ose edhe të luanin tek fusha e lojërave. Për këtë periudhë të lirë të ditës, por edhe për kohën e qetë ishin përgatitur disa libra të botuar nga Kisha jonë me bekimin e Kryepiskopit Anastas. Këto libra kanë si titull mesazhin e kampit: Doni njëri-tjetrin si unë ju desha ju. Në përmbajtjen e këtij libri ka shumë histori të bukura dhe mbi të gjitha shumë edukative të cilat japin mesazhe të rëndësishme për të gjithë ne. 
    U larguam nga ky kamp me kujtime shumë të bukura, duke pritur me padurim verën e vitit tjetër për tu takuar bashkë me shoqet dhe drejtueset e kampit dhe për të kaluar një kohë të bukur, medituese dhe lutëse me Zotin Krisht.


Përgatiti  Iva Popa, 
nxënëse në kampin e nxënëseve Bariu i Mirë

----------


## Albo

*Kampi i Parë i vajzave "Bariu i Mirë" në Shën Joan Vladimir. Sa bukur është të përjetosh një mrekulli* 

Lavdi Perëndisë në më të lartat, psalën engjëjt, por me të vërtetë kjo ishte gjithashtu thirrja e vajzave në kampin për gjithçka të bukur që kaluan së bashku. Edhe këtë verë si çdo verë tjetër në manastirin e bukur të Shën Joan Vladimirit, në Elbasan, filluan kampet verore të vajzave. Kampi i parë u zhvillua në datat 10.7.2006  19.7.2006 dhe përfshinte vajza nga mosha 11-13 vjeçe. Drejtuesit shpirtërorë në këtë kamp ishin at Gjerasim Çakalli, znj. Lynette Hoppe, z. Nathan Hoppe. Koordinatore e përgjithshme e kampeve znj. Ana Baba dhe drejtueset e kampit të parë ishin znj. Mikea Marku, znj. Gabriela Bezhani dhe znj. Ana Kërçyku. 

Kampi përbëhej nga 85 kampiste dhe nga 15 kryetare grupesh. Tema e sivjetshme e kampeve të vajzave ishte: Mos u mund nga e keqja por munde të keqen me të mirë (Rom 12: 21).  Nëntemat e këtij kampi u morën po nga kjo letër dhe pikërisht nga kapitulli 12 i kësaj letre e cila thotë:

Dashuria të mos jetë me hipokrizi: urreni te keqen dhe ngjituni pas së mirës. Duani njëri - tjetrin me dashuri vëllazërore: në nderim tregoni kujdes njëri me tjetrin. Mos u tregoni të përtuar në zell; jini të zjarrtë në frymë, shërbejini Perëndisë të gëzuar në shpresë, të qëndrueshëm në shtrëngime, këmbëngulës në lutje; ndihmoni për nevojat e shenjtorëve, jini mikpritës. Bekoni ata që ju përndjekin, bekoni dhe mos mallkoni. 

 Gëzohuni me ata që gëzohen, dhe qani me ata që qajnë. Kini të njëjtat mendime njëri me tjetrin; mos lakmoni për lart, por rrini me të përunjurit; mos e mbani veten për të mençur. Mos ia ktheni kërkujt të keqen me të keqe, kërkoni të bëni të mirën përpara gjithë njerëzve. Po të jetë e munduar dhe aq sa varet nga ju, jetoni në paqe me të gjithë njerëzit. Mos u hakmerrni për veten tuaj, o të dashur, por i jepni vend zemërimit të Perëndisë, sepse është shkruar: Mua më përket hakmarrja, unë kam për të shpaguar,- thotë Zoti. Në qoftë se armiku yt, pra, ka uri, jepi të hajë; në pastë etje, jepi të pijë; sepse duke bërë këtë, do të grumbullosh mbi krye të tij thëngjij të ndezur. Mos u mund nga e keqja, por munde të keqen me të mirë. (Romakët 12: 9-21)

Disa nga vargjet e himnit që lidheshin me temën ishin: 

 Mirë gjithmonë, mirë gjithkujt, kjo është thirrja jonë. Keq kurrë, kurrë askujt është mesazhi ynë. Zoti kështu thotë: nga e keqja mos u mund, munde të keqen me të mirë, sado të jetë vështirë

Programi i kampit ishte mjaft i larmishëm. Ai fillonte me lutjen e mëngjesit, kohën e qetë, mëngjesin, duke vazhduar me pastrimin rreth kampit, punën e dorës, drekën, kohën e pushimit, lojrat të ndryshme, referatin e ditës i lidhur me temën e kampit, kohën e mbrëmjes dhe përgatijen për darkë, darkën dhe programin e mbrëmjes e mbushur me këngë, skeçe, poezi dhe pasdarkën. Ky ishte programi i një dite të zakonshme, por nuk ishin të pakta ditët në kamp kur kishte aktivitete të veçanta si p.sh. lojrat olimpike, darka e veçantë, ekskursioni në Drilon, ecjet ne mal, kampionati i volejbollit etj. 

Gjatë ditëve të këtij kampi pati edhe referate në lidhje me temën e përgjithshme. Folësit u bazuan tek pasazhi biblik që lidhej me temën duke folur për problematikën e shoqërisë sonë dhe ndikimin e Kishës në zgjidhjen e tyre. Folësat e këtij kampi ishin Episkopi i Diqezës së Beratit Imzot Ignati, At Justini, At Andoni, Hierodhjakon Asti, dhe Nathan Hoppe.   

Ashtu si çdo kamp edhe sivjet 11 vajza u bënë anëtare të Kishës Orthodhokse, duke e marrë pagëzimin e tyre në kishën e Shën Joan Vladimirit. Çdo ditë, jehona e këngëve të ndryshme të krishtera mbushte kampin. Zërat e gëzueshëm të shtonin gëzimin e mrekullisë së lirisë së besimit. 

Falënderime te veçanta i drejtohen Perëndisë për mundësinë e të paturit aktivitete të ndryshme dhe për bekimet e shumta përgjatë tyre si edhe Kryepiskopit Anastas që vazhdimisht është i gatshëm për të zhvilluar aktivitete dhe programe të ndryshme me të rinjtë, duke i inkurajuar shumë njerëzit që punojnë në këtë drejtim dhe duke bërë përpjekje të vazhdueshme për të siguruar mbështetjen financiare për këto aktivitete. Falënderimi shkon edhe drejt atyre njerëzve që kanë punuar pa u lodhur në mënyrë që kampet të ishin të suksesshme, duke futur këtu përpjekjet fizike dhe mendore si edhe lutjet e të gjithëve. Ajo që i bën të bukura ditët e kampit është larmia dhe dashuria e krishterë midis vajzave.

LAVDI PERËNDISE NË MË TË LARTAT, DHE MBI DHENË PAQE DHE MBI NJERËZIT MIRËDASHJE.


Ana Kërçyku

----------


## Albo

*Kampi i vajzave dhe i djemve "Ngjallja e Krishtit" i Dioqezës së Korçës. Në natyrën e bukur të Voskopojës*

Për lavdi të Perëndisë me bekimin e Mitropolitit të Korçës Hirësisë së Tij Joanit, në Mitropolinë e Shenjtë të Korçës u zhvillua kampingu rinor “Ngjallja e Krishtit”, pranë Manastirit të Shën Joan Prodhromit në Voskopojë. Ky Kamp është bërë tashmë një traditë prej tetë vjetësh dhe financohet nga Zyra Kombëtare e Rinisë në bashkëpunim me Zyrën e Rinisë pranë Mitropolisë së Shenjtë, Korçë. 
Nga data 13 korrik deri në 22 korrik 2006 u zhvillua kampi i vajzave me një pjesëmarrje prej 54 personash ku 42 ishin kampiste, pjesa më e madhe e të cilave merrnin pjesë për herë të parë në një kamping.
 Drejtues shpirtëror ishte kleriku atë Viktor Konomi dhe drejtuese kampi Varvara Boço dhe Anjeza Panolli.
Ndërsa kampi i djemve u zhvillua nga data 22 korrik 2006 deri në datën 31 korrik 2006 dhe pati një pjesëmarrje prej 58 personash gjithsej, 45 prej të cilëve ishin kampistë të moshës 13 deri 16 vjeç. Drejtues shpirtëror i kampit ishte kleriku atë Konstandin Mujo dhe drejtues kampi Mihal Sonellari dhe Vangjel Qazimllari.
Në të dy kampet ndihmuan studentët e Akademisë Teologjike “Ngjallja e Krishtit” Shën Vlash si edhe vajza dhe djem anëtarë të grupit të Rinisë Orthodhokse të Korçës.
Tema qendrore e këtij kampingu ishte: “Të jetosh me Zotin”. Temat kryesore ishin të përqendruara në paravoli të marra nga Ungjilli. Gjithashtu për pjesëmarrësit në kamping u zhvillua një cikël katekizmi, ku u fol mbi Simbolin e Besimit, kreshmën, shenjtorët, ikonat, lutjen dhe misteret. 
Të dy kampingjet, si i vajzave dhe ai i djemve patën një program të ngarkuar me lojëra dhe aktivitete te shumta dhe të larmishme argëtuese, si edhe ekskursione në vendet piktoreske të zonës. U vizituan dhe u prezantuan kishat e fshatit, të cilat mbartin vlera të shumta fetare, historike dhe kulturore e kombëtare. Një traditë e bukur ishte dhe mbledhja çdo mbrëmje rreth zjarrit, ku zhvilloheshin biseda të ndryshme.
Në datën 25 korrik, ditën e kremtimit të shën Anës, e cila korrespondon me ditën e fronëzimit të Mitropolitit të Korçës, Hirësisë së Tij Imzot Joanit, një grup nga kampi i djemve morën pjesë në ceremoninë e zhvilluar me rastin e tetë vjetorit të fronëzimit të Imzot Joanit. Në datën 26 korrik, ditën e festimit të Shën e Premtes në Manastirin e Shën Joan Pagëzorit u përgatit një kryq i madh prej druri, i cili u vendos në rrënojat e kishës së Shën e Premtes dhe Shën Dhionisit në fshatin Voskopojë.
Kryqi u nxor nga kisha me lutje dhe shoqërohej nga ikona të shumta që ecnin para tij. Duke u lutur dhe duke psalur, i gjithë kampi mori rrugën drejt kishës së Shën e Premtes ku të gjithë së bashku vendosën kryqin në një pikë të dukshme përballë rrugës. Ndërsa në datën 27 korrik, Mitropoliti i Korçës, Imzot Joani vizitoi kampingun e djemve. Gjatë vizitës, ai zhvilloi një bisedë të ngrohtë me kampistët dhe më pas qëndroi për drekë. Gjithashtu në formë pelegrinazhi u zhvillua një ekskursion në fshatin Shipskë në kishën e Shën Nikollës. Po në këtë ditë u zhvillua dhe takimi i fundit rreth zjarrit gjatë të cilit të rinjtë dhanë përshtypjet e tyre për kampin. 
Gjithashtu u bënë edhe disa pagëzime. Shtatë djem edhe tre vajza, të cilët pasi ndoqën programin e katekizmit u pagëzuan dhe morën Misteret e Shenjta të Kishës.
Ky kamp mbetet përsëri i preferuar për të rinjtë e Dioqezës së Korçës dhe kontribuon ndjeshëm në rritjen shpirtërore të të rinjve, si edhe plotëson një pjesë të nevojave shpirtërore të rinisë në këtë dioqezë. Ndonëse ky kamp ka ende nevojë për përmirësim ishte një kamp i suksesshëm, i cili arriti qëllimin e tij. Ishte vërtet shumë bukur të shikoje ata të rinj që të qëndronin si një familje e vetme. Tashmë në mes shoqërish të reja të krijuara dhe të bashkuara në emrin e Krishtit, u mbyll edhe ky kamping, i cili filloi dhe mbaroi për lavdi të Perëndisë.

Mihal Sonellari

----------

